# vapor / vapores de yodo



## Welloy

Hello everybody!

I would like you to help me in the translation of "vapores de yodo".

Thank you


----------



## Frank Furt

I would say "iodine steam".


----------



## Welloy

But "steam" is usually aplied to water, isn't it?


----------



## Frank Furt

Welloy said:


> But "steam" is *usually* aplied to water, isn't it?


 
Not always 

Please, a native!!!


----------



## alacant

Without seeing the context, I would go for iodine vapours.

Hope this helps, A


----------



## Welloy

Thanks to you both!!


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Yo hubiera dicho iodine fumes, así que tengo la gran duda de si es lo mismo decir iodine fumes y iodine vapor. Do you think they are the same, Alacant?


----------



## abeltio

Si aceptamos que los usos no técnicos están excluídos:

En la jerga técnica Steam se refiere a vapor de agua exclusivamente.

Para ver la diferencia entre fume y vapor, ver la definición en:

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/

Dependiendo del resto del texto va a surgir si conviene fumes (algo tóxico, irritante) o vapors


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Gracias, Abeltio. Ya había mirado las definiciones allí, pero sigo sin tener la claridad si son iguales o no.


----------



## abeltio

No son iguales


----------



## alvarezg

De acuerdo con iodine vapors y no otra forma.


----------

